# Security Update for Windows KB4556846 Will Not Install



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have tried installing this update from the Action Center, as well as from the Microsoft website to no avail. How can I get it to install? I have Windows 8.1 64-bit. Thank you!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What happens when you try to install it? Do you get an error message?

What are the sources you're trying to download from?


----------



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

It just says it failed. I'm downloading from the Windows Action Center, but I also searched for the update on the Microsoft website, and both methods fail.

Edit: It's giving me an error code 80073712


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Perhaps something here will help but please don't try #7, registry cleaners can do more harm than good :- https://www.auslogics.com/en/articles/fixing-error-code-0x80073712-on-windows-10/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Often but not always it is because the Servicing Stack update has not been installed, prior to the monthly roll-up.
This problem, if it is that, is often caused by updates not being automatic and the user deciding that he does not need the SSU
See on list of installed update if you have the SSU
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4540725

The details are here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ate-for-windows-8-1-rt-8-1-and-server-2012-r2

and the link to it, if you do not have it, is either on hidden updates in your computer update history or on the catalogue link above.

The actual update you cannot install the KB4556846

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4556846/windows-8-1-kb4556846
and as you will see on that link


> Microsoft strongly recommends you install the latest servicing stack update (SSU) for your operating system before installing the latest Rollup. SSUs improve the reliability of the update process to mitigate potential issues while installing the Rollup and applying Microsoft security fixes. For general information about SSUs, see Servicing stack updates and Servicing Stack Updates (SSU): Frequently Asked Questions.
> If you are using Windows Update, the latest SSU (KB4540725) will be offered to you automatically. To get the standalone package for the latest SSU, search for it in the Microsoft Update Catalog.


Another possible cause is your anti-virus if it is a third party one and not the included Defender on 8.1
These third party AV`s often cause problems with the roll-ups for security
One solution is to disable the AV whilst downloading the update and installing.
Many of the AV`s do sometimes produce this problem.

If that does not work - I suggest you try here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4027322/windows-update-troubleshooter


----------



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to thank you all for the advice, I was able to fix the issue myself through troubleshooting. Thanks again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it is sorted
Perhaps your troubleshooting was the one I suggested



Macboatmaster said:


> If that does not work - I suggest you try here
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4027322/windows-update-troubleshooter


Mark it solved please, click mark solved on your opening post


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

ilovecats88 said:


> I was able to fix the issue myself through troubleshooting.


Please share the solution as it may be helpful to others who may experience the same issue.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please tell us how you fixed it, it could help someone else with a similar problem.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Great minds!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> Great minds!


Indeed ! Or is there an echo in here ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not sure....sure....sure...sure...sure.....


----------



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't remember exactly lol. I started by downloading the actual update itself from Microsoft and then trying to install it, which didn't work. Then I used Microsoft's own troubleshooting tool, which didn't fix the issue, either. Finally, I opened a command prompt and, with guidance from an online tutorial, did a sfc /scannow, which did not work at first. I had to restart my computer a couple times, until I realized I just had to wait for it to finish scanning, which took literally hours upon hours. I think I also did this command prompt before the scan: DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for posting back.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well whatever worked I'm glad it did. :up:


----------

